# would bamboo die in brackish?



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

would bamboo die in brackish water?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I really don't know cause never had a bamboo but it is a hard plant and i believe that it will be ok but not 100% sure.
Will you put in in a cichlid aquarium?What is the tanks chemistry?PH,KH,GH?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

cool! maybe i'll throw a peice in, and see what happens!


----------

